# ram 4go affiché au lieu de 6 go...



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

apres avoir installé 6go (2+4go ) , mon macbook pro unibody midlle 2009 affiche que 4go de ram.
pourtant je suis bien en 64 bits sous leopard snow....
et apres la mise en place, j'ai bien effectué le "pram"...
donc , je ne comprends pas pourquoi il ne detecterait pas la totalité de la ram.
si qqn pouvait m'éclairer, cela me rendrai service.
merci beaucoup!


----------



## BoogY (15 Juin 2010)

Si les deux barretes de ram ne sont pas les deux de la même taille le système va tourner a la même vitesse avec le plus lente et va prendre la même taille si je me trompe pas.. et comme tu as une barrete de 2 et une de 4 ben ca te fait que 4 Go ... il faut que les 2 barretes soit de la même taille


----------

